# Ne pas être à quelque chose près



## paumah

Hola a todos: ¿saben la traducción de esta expresión? desde ya, muchas gracias.

N´étant pas a une contradiction pres


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Paumah literalmente es ; no estando en una contradicción de más ( o de menos) 

N´étant pas à une contradiction près, le président ... a déclaré ne rien savoir...
_el presidente......, declaro no saber nada, una contradicción de mas o de menos..._

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir, bienvenue, bienvenida
"... sin importarle una contradicción más"
"... sin importarle caer en otra contradicción"
Otra más difícil de colocar en una frase pero me encanta:
"... otra vez más con uno de sus _donde dije digo_"
Au revoir, hasta otra


----------



## paumah

Perdón por la tardanza en contestar, pero tuve problemas informáticos. 
Muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Gracias
Paula


----------



## tom29

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola

Me gustaría saber como se dice "être à quelque chose près" en español.

Je ne suis pas à Ça près
Je ne suis pas à 10 euros près

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Domtom

Como no sea _no llego (ni) a los diez euros... _(como me suele ocurrir a mí  , por otra parte).


----------



## tom29

Hola Domtom

"Je suis à 10 euros près" significa que 10 euros son importantes para ti porque no tienes mucho dinero y que va a ser dificil gastarlos.

- Achète ce livre ! 
- je ne peux pas.
- Tu n'es pas à 10 euros près quand même ?!
- eh si, je suis a 10 euros près si je veux joindre les deux bouts.

¿Ese sentido tiene tu expresion, no la entendí así?


----------



## Paquita

Yo lo diría : diez euros más o menos, ¿qué más da? mais évidemment, ce n'est pas l'expression exacte...


----------



## Domtom

No, mi frase no tiene este sentido.

Por lo que explicas, y si te he entendido bien, podríamos decir:

_Sólo me faltaría ahora tener que gastarme mis 10 euros._

_No está la cosa como para gastarme mis 10 euros._

Semánticamente creo, modestia aparte, que mis propuestas son correctas, pero seguramente hay modos más breves o más fieles a tu idea... ya saldrán.


----------



## tom29

No es que no tiene los 10 euros en su portamonedas, solo que si los gastaran no llegaria a fin de mes. Es decir que no puede permitirse gastos extras, tan atrayente como sea el producto.


----------



## Domtom

Pues creo que mis dos propuestas anteriores responden a esta idea.

Por otra parte, y si aplico bien algo que veo en un diccionario, si decimos

_je suis près de mes 10 euros_

decimos

_soy un agarrado con mis 10 euros_,

bajo reserva, como digo, de interpretar bien una traducción que veo en un diccionario.


----------



## tom29

Es que "je suis près de mes 10 euros" hace mas pensar que eres un racano que alguien que no tiene tanto dinero. Sin embargo, dependiendo del contexto, "être à 10 euros près", tambien puede tener este sentido aunque suena mas suave.


----------



## Domtom

Entonces sería la última que he dicho, veamos la "repetición de la jugada"  :

_soy un agarrado con mis 10 euros._


----------



## Paquita

Domtom said:


> Entonces sería la última que he dicho, veamos la "repetición de la jugada"  :
> 
> _soy un agarrado con mis 10 euros._


 
sí, sólo que la pregunta inicial estaba en forma negativa...al contrario, es alguien que tira el dinero por la ventana...


----------



## tom29

En el ejemplo que yo daba, el chico no podia gastar sus 10 euros por racano sino para llegar a fin de mes, entonces "ser un agarrado" no tiene la conotacion despreciable de racano no?¿Lo he entendido todo?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



Paquit& said:


> Yo lo diría : diez euros más o menos, ¿qué más da? mais évidemment, ce n'est pas l'expression exacte...


Je ne vois pas "d'expression exacte", Paquita.

Diría lo mismo o cualquiera de sus variantes:
- no me importa/ y a mí qué/ no me preocupa...

Domtom, esta expresión se utiliza para describir que uno no se fija en un *detalle *(se pueda cuantificar o no, sea importante o no para los demás).
- ma voisine a très mauvais goût et s'habille de couleurs criardes
- ma mère mélange toujours les torchons et les serviettes dans l'armoire
Elles n'en sont pas à ça près: les da igual/ lo mismo

Puede ser un "detalle" más grave.
- Les EE.UU ont menti sur les armes de destruction massives: ils n'en sont plus à un mensonge près.

(vous me connaissez, je suis nulle pour trouver des exemples mais je n'en suis plus à ça près, je les mets quand même )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Sí, _rácano_ es sinónimo de _tacaño_, _agarrado_.


----------



## Marlluna

La traducción que pedís es: "No me va de 10 euros". Es decir que no me importa que sean 10 euros más o menos. 
En el caso de que la frase sea afirmativa, significa que para mí esos 10 euros son importantes, y no es necesario que esa persona sea tacaña, sino que su economía no anda muy bien.


----------



## Domtom

Marlluna said:


> La traducción que pedís es: "No me va de 10 euros".


 
Se entiende perfectamente y probablemente esté bien, pero creo que es bastante más corriente, por lo menos por mi tierra,

_"No viene de 10 euros."_

Como cuando por ejemplo un amigo te acompaña a casa en su coche, y luego te ofreces a pagarle la gasolina, y él te responde:

_"Déjale, hombre; no viene de aquí"_ o _"déjalo, hombre, da igual."_


----------



## Paquita

"No me va de 10 euros". 
_"No viene de 10 euros."_


_Los dineros del Sacristán 
Cantando se vienen y cantando se van _


----------



## Tximeleta123

Domtom said:


> "
> _"No viene de 10 euros."_


 


Mallurna said:


> "No me va de 10 euros".


 

Hola a tod@s

Buuuf! La verdad es que si por donde yo vivo alguien utiliza estas expresiones nos quedaríamos así . 

Jamás las había oído (pero me las apunto).

No sé si he alcanzado a entender el sentido de la expresión. ¿Podría ser éste?:

- Fíjate en estos zapatos tan "chulos" y ¡sólo valen 30 euros!
- Ya pero a mí me gustan más estos otros. Voy a comprarlos.
- Sí, pero valen 10 euros más.
- Bueno, total, qué más da 10 euros arriba o abajo.
(bueno, total, 10 euros no van a ningún sitio)

¿Tendría este sentido?

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

Tximeleta123 said:


> - Bueno, total, qué más dan  da 10 euros arriba o abajo.
> (bueno, total, 10 euros no van a ningún sitio)
> 
> ¿Tendría éste sentido?


 
Eso parece, por lo menos en la primera de las tuyas que cito; la otra, no lo veo tan claro.
(Te he tachado _"dan"_, no digo que sea incorrecto, pero a mí lo que me suena es en singular, _"da"_.)

Lo de _"no viene de 10 euros"_ o _"no viene de aquí, hombre"_, no sé si son catalanismos, en todo caso, es muy catalán este modo de decirlo. Bueno, creo que en el castelano estándar también es así, pero que también hay otras alternativas.


----------



## Tximeleta123

Domtom said:


> (Te he tachado _"dan"_, no digo que sea incorrecto, pero a mí lo que me suena es en singular, _"da"_.)


 
Correcto. Es "da".

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Por partes:
- Paquita Marlluna, lo siento pero no he oído esta expresión* aquí y mi hija me dice que tampoco (cosa que no significa que no exista por supuesto)

- Repito que _à ça près_  no solamente se emplea por el dinero. Os proporciono otro ejemplo (la autoría es de Cintia )
- On n'en est pas à deux minutes près. En este caso una de las traducciones posibles sería:
- minuto arriba minuto abajo

Au revoir, hasta luego

**EDIT *:
Esta expresión:


> No me va de 10 euros


----------



## Domtom

JEFE: Vamos, Jaimito, riega esas cuatro plantas.

JAIMITO: ¡Jolines! ¡Ya son las doce!

JEFE: ¡Vamos, hombre! ¿Acaso *te viene de 5 minutos*?

JAIMITO: No, *no viene de 5 minutos*, lo sé; pero es mi hora de plegar, ¡y la hora es la hora!


----------



## poupounette

Yo lo de ir y venir, no lo he oído tampoco en mi vida. El chiste, aunque por contexto lo entiendo, desde luego no lo contaría empleando esa expresión. Quizás como bien dices sea propio a tu región


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo ni entiendo el chiste, ni he oido como dice Poupounette lo de ir y venir.

Y ¿"plegar"? ¿cerrar, acabar, irse...?


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Tximeleta*, *Popounette*, *Ena_63*:

Lo que escribo en mi post precedente, no es un chiste, sino un ejemplo normal.

Fragmento:



> JEFE: ¡Vamos, hombre! ¿Acaso *te viene de 5 minutos*?
> 
> JAIMITO: No, *no viene de 5 minutos*, lo sé; pero es mi hora de plegar, ¡y la hora es la hora!


 
Seguramente tenéis razón, lo marcado en rosa no os suena en absoluto que se diga así, no es español estándar o correcto. Ya en otro post anterior mío dije que no estaba del todo seguro, que podía tratase de un catalanismo. He preguntado por teléfono a otras personas, que viven en Cataluña, y me dicen que es verdad que se oye ese tipo de frases en el castellano hablado en Cataluña, pero que, efectivamente, sospechan, como yo, que *puede tratarse de una contaminación más del catalán, como cuando se dice "picar a la puerta", "es la hora de plegar"* (por cierto, precisamente esto aparece asimismo en el mismo post, y lo puse sin querer ni darme cuenta), *"paleta es más que peón" *, etc.

Vuestras observaciones confirman lo que temía, que era un catalanismo, pero por otro lado yo sé que lo he oído no poco, a diferencia de vosotros, que no lo habéis oído, debido a que vivimos en diferentes regiones.


----------



## Marlluna

A mí me parece que lo de "no me viene de 10 euros" es catalán: "no em ve de 10 euros"; con el verbo venir me habéis hecho dudar; he puesto en Google "no le va de" y aunque hay entradas que no convienen, hay muchas que sí.
Yo también lo diría aunque no fuese para dinero: "no le va de 10 minutos" (no le importa quedarse 10 minutos más).
Claro que si me quedo yo sola con esto... pues ya no sé qué pensar...
En todo caso, los ejemplos de Tximeleta y sus opciones me parecen perfectamente válidas:
- Fíjate en estos zapatos tan "chulos" y ¡sólo valen 30 euros!
- Ya pero a mí me gustan más estos otros. Voy a comprarlos.
- Sí, pero valen 10 euros más.
- Bueno, total, qué más dan 10 euros arriba o abajo.
(bueno, total, 10 euros no van a ningún sitio)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Tranquilo Domtom: on n'en est pas à un catalanisme près et on adore en aprendre un peu plus sur ta langue. On est là pour ça... ¿non?

Nous savons maintenant qu'en Catalogne on peut traduire _à ça près_ par les expressions que nous a offertes. Merci.

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Pinairun

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Por partes:
> - Paquita Marlluna, lo siento pero no he oído esta expresión* aquí y mi hija me dice que tampoco (cosa que no significa que no exista por supuesto)
> 
> - Repito que _à ça près_ no solamente se emplea por el dinero. Os proporciono otro ejemplo (la autoría es de Cintia )
> - On n'en est pas à deux minutes près. En este caso una de las traducciones posibles sería:
> - minuto arriba minuto abajo
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego
> 
> 
> 
> **EDIT *:
> Esta expresión:


 


Tanto vienen y van los 10€ que yo todavía no sé de qué va.

¿Que te da igual, que no llegas, que eres un rácano? Creo que son opciones muy distantes entre sí.

Puede alguien concretar qué significa "être à quelque chose près"?

Merci à tous n'étant pas d'accord (Pas moi, c'est vous qui n'êtes pas d'accord, eh!)

Salut


----------



## tom29

Hola

" (ne pas) être à quelque chose près ", siginifica que te importa o no te importa :

- Je ne suis pas à 5 minutes près : no me importa quedarme 5 minutos mas.

- Je ne suis pas à 10 euros près : no me importa gastar 10 euros mas.

- Mon stylo est cassé, c'est pas grave, je ne suis pas à un stylo près : no me importa que mi boli este roto porque tengo mas en casa.


Si quitamos la negacion, es que nos importan los cinco minutos, los diez euros y el boli.



Si bien lo he entendido todo podriamos traducir esa expresion por :

- Je peux rester, je ne suis pas à 5 minutes près : puedo quedarme, que mas dan 5 minutos mas o menos; no me importa quedarme aqui 5 minutos mas; y en cataluña : puedo quedarme, no me viene/va de 5 minutos


¿Correcto?


----------



## Pinairun

tom29 said:


> Hola
> 
> " (ne pas) être à quelque chose près ", siginifica que te importa o no te importa :
> 
> - Je ne suis pas à 5 minutes près : no me importa quedarme 5 minutos mas.
> 
> - Je ne suis pas à 10 euros près : no me importa gastar 10 euros mas.
> 
> - Mon stylo est cassé, c'est pas grave, je ne suis pas à un stylo près : no me importa que mi boli este roto porque tengo mas en casa.
> 
> 
> Si quitamos la negacion, es que nos importan los cinco minutos, los diez euros y el boli.
> 
> 
> 
> Si bien lo he entendido todo podriamos traducir esa expresion por :
> 
> - Je peux rester, je ne suis pas à 5 minutes près : puedo quedarme, que mas dan 5 minutos mas o menos; no me importa quedarme aqui 5 minutos mas; y en cataluña : puedo quedarme, no me viene/va de 5 minutos
> 
> 
> ¿Correcto?


 
Ahora sí, muchísimas gracias
Saludos


----------



## José Francisco Gutiérrez

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
¿Podéis explicarme el significado de esta frase?
*car il n'en sera pas à deux ou trois près.*
Yo la traduciría por:

"Ya que él no se conformará con dos o tres"

Pero me parece un poco raro, pues la frase se refiere al número de matrimonios del rey Dagoberto.


----------



## jprr

Mira el diccionario ... de la casa 
no se conformará = il ne se contentera pas / il ne se satisfera pas ...


----------



## Rose24

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
¿Cómo se podría traducir "ne plus être à ça près"?
En efecto, quisiera escribir una receta en la cual diría que no hay que añadir demasiada mantequilla pero, come se trata de un pastel de chocolate muy calórico, pues "on est plus à ça près".
Gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Une proposition: "total, por un poco más" (tant qu'a faire).


----------



## swift

Hola:

No cambiará gran cosa.


----------



## dropofrain

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Es-que quelqu'un peut me dire qu'est ce  que cette expression veut dire?

Je ne suis plus à une humiliation près.

Merci


----------



## court-pendu

> Es-que quelqu'un peut me dire qu'est ce que cette expression veut dire?
> 
> Je ne suis plus à une humiliation près


Hola:
L'idée es : "son tantas las humiliaciones sufridas que una más o menos no importa mucho".
Si vous lisez le fil en entier vous y trouverez d'excellentes propositions de traduction.
Hasta otra


----------



## cordob

J'ai écouté la chanson de Renan Luce "On n'est pas à une bêtise près" qu'il a écrit pour le film "Le petit Nicolas" mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce que le titre veut dire exactement, pourriez-vous me le dire ?
Merci bien !


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Quiere decir algo así como que *no nos va de hacer una tontería más o menos*.


----------



## ovseyenko

***NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Voilà le texte: "Pourtant, les X, *qui n'en sont pas à une suspicion près*, émettent des doutes sur cette clinique [...]"

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## chlapec

"Que no están bajo sospecha (*de* estar mal hechos, *de* dar resultados equívocos?)". Según lo veo, falta información sobre ese *en*, que debe venir previamente.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No, no es esto. Quiere decir que se pasan el tiempo sospechando de todo: 

en être à... près :una sospecha más, una sospecha menos...


----------



## chlapec

Yo pensé que se refería a los "rayons X" y le buscaba un sentido


----------



## ovseyenko

Claro, claro... Eso es...

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## chlapec

ovseyenko said:


> Claro, claro... Eso es...


¿¿¿Cómo quedaría entonces??? (También para Gévy)


----------



## jlalises

Bonjour à tous!

J'aimerais savoir une possible traduction à l'espagnol du titre de la chanson de Renan Luce "On n'est pas à une bêtise près".

Merci d'avance


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches jlalises, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Si lees el hilo desde el principio verá varias soluciones para traducir la expresión: ne pas être à quelque chose près.

- bêtises, en el contexto de esta canción => jaimitadas


----------



## jlalises

Merci Cintia&Martine! 

Finalement, on pourrait dire .."qué más da una jaimitada más"?

À bientôt!





Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches jlalises, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Si lees el hilo desde el principio verá varias soluciones para traducir la expresión: ne pas être à quelque chose près.
> 
> - bêtises, en el contexto de esta canción => jaimitadas
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Sí me parece una buena solución.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Nueva pregunta!​ 

Hola...​ 
Estoy, entre todas las variantes de "à XXXX près", confundido por ésta: "être à une contradicción près".​ 
El contexto refiere a la técnica aplicada por Godard en una de sus películas, en la cual no se contenta con filmar libremente mientras los transeúntes se dan vuelta. La cámara está permanentemente en movimiento -y otros detalles más que pueden verse aquí: http://laternamagika.wordpress.com/2009/09/03/.​ 
Y la frase en cuestión es: "Mais Godard n’est pas à une contradiction près non plus". Mi pregunta es si significa: "Pero Godard no cae por poco en una contradicción..." No me cierra del todo esta locución... ¿Me corregiríais?​ 
Merci!​


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Tras la lectura del texto, aquí me atrevería con:

... tampoco *se para en* (contradicciones).


----------



## chlapec

Sin duda ese es el mensaje, pero no creo que un español lo escribiese así. ¿Cómo os suena: "Pero Godard va más allá en sus contradicciones"?. Suena más español y el sentido es casi idéntico.

EDIT: Reflexionando, me doy cuenta de que a mi propuesta le falta algo, le falta que quede clara la intencionalidad del director, es decir, que él es consciente plenamente de las contradicciones en que incurre. Propongo entonces: "...no titubea en ir más allá en sus contradicciones".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Para terminar de entender la locución -ya me habéis iluminado mucho-, os presento otro caso...

   El teniente coronel senegalés, según refieren Périès y Servenay en _Une guerre noire_, cuando escribe sus memorias, describe el tipo de amenazas a las que su país se había enfrentado y las respuestas militares que él pudo dar a aquéllas. La principal amenaza eran los movimientos "subversivos" en distintos países vecinos, en los cuales se empleaban los métodos propios de la guerra revolucionaria total: en ella, los combatientes "hacen menos" que la totalidad de la población y las armas incluyen todo lo concerniente a propaganda, etc.
   Los autores señalan que la respuesta a tal amenaza es *ambigua*: por un lado, rechaza el principio relacionado con la participación del ejército en el mantenimiento del orden, pero, por el otro, admite la importancia que tendría una oportuna división en zonas ("quadrillage") del territorio, por parte de las Fuerzas Públicas, entendiendo por "Fuerzas Públicas" a las fuerzas policiales (lo que permitiría, justamente, evitar la mencionada participación del ejército).
   Y aquí viene la frase en cuestión:

   "Mais l'officier, qui n'est pas *à une contradicción près*, poursuit sa demonstration en décrivant une organisation générale d'unités 'capables de mener la guerre en surface dans la population', connaissant parfaitement leur territoire d'intervention, multipliant les contacts avec les civils... Pourtant, [il] s'oppose formellement à la constitution de milices"

   O sea: si no interpreto mal... Quiere expandir la guerra a la población misma pero, no obstante, sin que se formen milicias. La frase "problemática", entonces, a la luz del texto, del contexto, y de todo lo dicho antes, ¿podría ser...

1) ...quien va más allá en sus contradicciones?
2)...quien no se para en sus contradicciones?

   Perdón por la extensión, pero me pareció interesante. Ojalá lo sea para ustedes


----------



## chlapec

Aquí podrías decir, en mi opinión: "al que no le importa/preocupa, o, que le tiene sin cuidado contradecirse". Vamos, que él "tira p'alante" con su argumentación aún siendo consciente de que su discurso incurre en contradicciones.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Jajaja, es así amigo, muy bueno... E incluso coincide con una interpretación que he visto por ahí de la misma expresión hecha por nuestra compañera Cintia&Martine...


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Mis meninges ya se gastaron de tratar de encontrarle la significación a esta frase, así que dejo de dar vueltas y les paso la pelota, a ver qué me dicen.

Este párrafo forma parte de un texto de Annie Le Brun, escritora que participó en el movimiento surrealista en los últimos años, hasta su disolución.

Específicamente, y para ponerlos en contexto, fue una acerba crítica del movimiento feminista, del que no deja títere con cabeza, desde Luce Irigaray hasta Julia Kristeva, pasando por todas las intermedias.

El libro del que está sacado este párrafo es una serie de textos sobre el neofeminismo.

_… serait-ce parce que les hommes et les femmes, désespérant de plus en plus de jamais se reconnaître dans la peau de chagrin qu'on a fait de leur corps, *n'en sont plus à une peau de rechange près* ?_

Dejando un poco de lado el juego de palabras con "peau de chagrin" y "peau de rechange", la cuestión es que todas las opciones que encuentro por algún lado no terminan de cerrarme:

1) no están ya cerca de una piel de recambio;

2) con la excepción de una piel de recambio;

3) con la salvedad de una piel de recambio;

4) con la aproximación de una piel de recambio;

5) con la exactitud de una piel de recambio.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Totor*:

Te decía (te envié una respuesta y ha desaparecido...) que al punto al que han llegado, ya no les va de perder una piel más de repuesto. Es decir, que ya les da igual perder otra piel.


----------



## Gévy

Hola totor:

La idea es que les da igual ya una piel más o una piel menos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> al punto al que han llegado, ya no les va de perder una piel más de repuesto. Es decir, que ya les da igual perder otra piel.



Tiens, tiens, tiens !

Maravilloso, mon p'tit vieux, ésa sí que no se me había ocurrido, ¡y es perfecta!

Exactamente ése es el sentido  .

¡Mil gracias!

¡Y gracias a ti también, Gévy!


----------



## chtmr

**NUEVA PREGUNTA**

Buen día,

Tengo problemas para entender la siguiente oración marcada de negro, de hecho no puedo ver dónde inicia y dónde acaba:

"*Comme on n’en est jamais, avec Deleuze au bûcher, à un paradoxe près*, c’est cette « diversion » synthétique, dont l’exemple électif est à point nommé le péché originel, qui atteste de la Grande Convergence Cosmique du Virtuel..."

Creo que mi problema está en à un paradoxe près, no sé si está relacionado con "on n'en est jamais" o no, y entonces qué diría en español.

Es un texto de filosofía, que aquí enlazo (p. 7).

Sigo teniendo problemas, mi traducción dice:

"Como jamás nos hallamos allí, con Deleuze en la hoguera y con la salvedad de una paradoja"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Nota de moderación:
Tu pregunta ha sido unida a otro hilo que corresponde mejor a esta expresión, lee el hilo desde el principio.
Siento las molestias.

Por otra parte las fuentes son obligatorias, en tu caso el enlace no basta ya que hay que suscribirse en esta página para leer el texto:
_L’être=événement   de Deleuze_, de  Mehdi Belhaj Kacem.

Martine (Mod...)
___________________________________

Significa que a Deleuze no le importa demasiado la exactitud de su razonamiento y que (que conste que no he leído el texto ya que hay que suscribirse para poder hacerlo) tampoco debe importarle al lector.

Creo que tanto _bûcher_ y _pararadoxe_ se refieren a la expresión _ne pas en être à quelque chose près_ => Avec Deuleuze, on n'en est jamais au bûcher et à un paradoxe près...
Pero no estoy segura, también podría ser que a Deleuze lo hayan denostado y nos falta contexto más preciso para saber por qué dice esto.
*Por favor, danos más datos para que podamos ayudarte más.*

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Parafuso

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive à trouver le sens de cette construction. Je l'ai trouvée dans cette phrase "Boris Johnson, le fantasque maire de Londres, n’est plus à une gaffe près..."  

¿Podría ser?: no puede meter más la pata


----------



## jprr

Hola:

el sentido general de "*ne pas être à* xxxx *près*" es:  al tigre ¿qué le hace una raya más?
no le va a cambiar una metida de pata más y nunca va prescindir de soltar una pavada


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Parafuso said:


> "Boris Johnson, le fantasque maire de Londres, n’est plus à une gaffe près..."


Yo diría:

*- ya no le va de una metedura de pata más*


----------



## babelónica

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour, j'ai besoin de l'aide pour traduir cette phrase. Je crois que je comprends ce que ça veut dire mais j'arrive pas a faire la traduction correcte. Voici le contexte:

*En Espagne non plus, on n’est pas à une absurdité près. Le pays compte pas moins de trois millions de logements vacants. Alors qu’une poignée suffirait à satisfaire les 40 000 sans-logis du pays, ainsi qu’une foule de locataires précaires.*

On parle des personnes mal-logés.
Merci bien de l'aide.


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
la idea es que en España (como en el/los país/es mencionado/s anteriormente), de tantas cosas absurdas que ya se dan, poco más da una más, como la que se menciona a continuación, a propósito de las casas vacías.
Creo que en este contexto le podría ir bien, con una cierta libertad, traducirlo como: "*Y en España tampoco ganan para absurdos*"


----------

